# Goodbye, my sweet Flash



## lucciolato (Oct 17, 2016)

We adopted Flash from the rabbit rescue we volunteer at on October 13, 2015. Someone had abandoned him out in the wild and he was a mess when he got to the rescue. We have no idea how long he was out there but we fell in love right away. He was super sassy and such a joy to have in our lives. I just took him to the vet last month and everything was fine. He was fine yesterday, too. It just happened so fast. We think maybe a stroke. We are so heartbroken. We love and miss you, Flash, forever.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. We have had some of ours go without showing any sign of anything wrong, it just happens. Binky free little guy.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

:hug2:


----------



## RavenousDragon (Oct 19, 2016)

I know I'm a little late, but we are sending our love from our family to yours.


----------



## lucciolato (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you so much. We are having a rough time.


----------

